# Broken Mounting Bracket For Rear Slide Out



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

As we are cleaning and getting the Roo ready for the season, DH noticed that one of the mounting brackets for the rear slide out is broken. I have looked everywhere online that I can find and no luck. Anyone had to replace this before and if so where did you get it?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

These are the same as the manual awning bottom brackets that support the awning when stowed and can be found at any RV store for $6 to $8.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

BeachHut said:


> As we are cleaning and getting the Roo ready for the season, DH noticed that one of the mounting brackets for the rear slide out is broken. I have looked everywhere online that I can find and no luck. Anyone had to replace this before and if so where did you get it?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Is your bracket the same as the lower awning bracket? If it is any rv repair should have one. Does it look like part #3104653.005 at http://www.marksrv.com/aande_parts.htm . James


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Yep that's the one. Good thing we have such smart people here! I never would have figured that those brackets are the same as the ones on the awning. DH looked at me like I was crazy when I told him to look and see if they were the same. He bet me they weren't...so he's now making dinner tonight







Thanks guys...I needed the break


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Good deal on the dinner. Glad you were able to win a bet with him based on our information. Make sure he feeds you something good!!


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

Buy two of those brackets. I have already replaced one myself and I now have a spare. I couldn't stand the thought of starting a vacation out in the middle of nowhere and having another one break. After seeing my break, I am shocked it doesn't happen to everyone eventually. I wish there was a better way.


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

DH said the same thing. As the ones on the Roo now are white and I can't find any white ones, I bought 4 so we could replace them both so they will match and another set just in case. I agree with you that it seems like more people would have this issue.


----------



## larrysmash (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi, I have a krs 28. Has anyone actuly tryed to fix this problem? Carrying extra brackets to me is not a fix, I would like to fix this for good.

I was looking today at what I could do, I think I got it but figured I would ask. Im going to build a new stronger bracket. But I dont like the lag bolts, Can I just drill throught the wood and paneling and put a carrage bolt? Maybe a large washer or steel plate on the inside?

Any help would be appreciated.

Larry.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

larrysmash said:


> Hi, I have a krs 28. Has anyone actuly tryed to fix this problem? Carrying extra brackets to me is not a fix, I would like to fix this for good.
> 
> I was looking today at what I could do, I think I got it but figured I would ask. Im going to build a new stronger bracket. But I dont like the lag bolts, Can I just drill throught the wood and paneling and put a carrage bolt? Maybe a large washer or steel plate on the inside?
> 
> ...


The primary issue is with the lag bots being over tightened or in at an angle. The second issue is removing the slide support at an angle. The brackets can easily support the load and will last many years if installed correctly and not abused with a side load.

If you replace the brackets with some other design, be sure to post pictures.


----------



## openoadrver (Aug 25, 2008)

Just a quick question. When installing the bed supports, does it seem to be a little tight on the upper wheel? I just had that problem on a new Outback today. We were re-opening trailers after returning from our RV show this past week-end. The upper mount seemed like it had to be forced between the bracket and wheel mounted to the slide. My solution was to take new mounts, drill mounting holes to 3/8th inch holes allowing the bracket to drop just enough to allow easy mounting the supports and disconnecting supports. Just a thought. I do plan on buying 2 sets for my Roo just to have around based on what I saw at work today and reading what you all are saying on this sight.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Dick&Kathy said:


> Just a quick question. When installing the bed supports, does it seem to be a little tight on the upper wheel? I just had that problem on a new Outback today. We were re-opening trailers after returning from our RV show this past week-end. The upper mount seemed like it had to be forced between the bracket and wheel mounted to the slide. My solution was to take new mounts, drill mounting holes to 3/8th inch holes allowing the bracket to drop just enough to allow easy mounting the supports and disconnecting supports. Just a thought. I do plan on buying 2 sets for my Roo just to have around based on what I saw at work today and reading what you all are saying on this sight.


It is very possible that Gilligan mounted the brackets too high or too low or too far to one side. Re locating the bracket is the solution, the wheel should just touch the bracket. Keep an eye on it with the extra holes there is less strength so it will be weaker.


----------

